# When painting Candy over black base



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Im about to repaint my Caddy, Id like to go with a black base, some gold pearl and top it all with candy red. my question is will the candy need to be sprayed as carefully with the black base as it would with a silver or gold base where the candy would be the most visible color? Will tigerstripes and overlap problems be as clearly visable with a black base?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

You won't see the streaks as well on black but you should keep it consistant. I've sprayed many cars candy over black and the best results were from Brandywine, Red, Orientel blue and Oranic green over black.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

thats just what i wanted to know, thanks, what type of pearl do i need to use? I was thinking HOK Ice pearl, but will any pearl work?


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

If you use the HOK Ice pearl you'll see it all of the time like mini flake. Remember, the black base is not a metalic so it will not help the Ice pearl to blend in. You need to use a powder pearl like PPG or HOK. Murano pearls will work the best but they are very hard to find.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Thanks


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Not a lot of info but I hope it helped.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 27 2005, 06:46 PM~3897157
> *If you use the HOK Ice pearl you'll see it all of the time like mini flake. Remember, the black base is not a metalic so it will not help the Ice pearl to blend in. You need to use a powder pearl like PPG or HOK. Murano pearls will work the best but they are very hard to find.
> *



why is that?

who says it is sapposed to blend in...


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

If that's the look you're going for then have at it! Candies were made to go over a metallic base coat to achieve the depth candies are known for. Spraying candy over black leaves the car looking black with a little glow of color when the suns on it. Putting Ice Pearl under the candy on a black paint job would be a little loud for my taste. But like I said, if this is what you want then have at it.

With that said, why don't you tell him what you would do....


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Ulysses 2_@Sep 27 2005, 06:13 PM~3896888
> *Im about to repaint my Caddy, Id like to go with a black base, some gold pearl and top it all with candy red. my question is will the candy need to be sprayed as carefully with the black base as it would with a silver or gold base where the candy would be the most visible color? Will tigerstripes and overlap problems be as clearly visable with a black base?
> *



going with the black base is obious that you want a dark color....

black base with gold pearl midcoat then topped with kandy is just like using a dark gold base.

depending on the amount of gold pearl used will determin how vibrant the color will be ex..apple red: brandy wine color.

regardless of base you should also spray evenly, to answer your question is harder to f-up a dark base kandy..or i should say imperfections are less visable...

the advise on dry pearl over the base :nono: i would not suggest it. 
dry pearl will consists of you itercoating with clear rather than using a liquid pearl wich will flash in 20 minutes... a whole big step that is not needed<material wise

my suggestion is simply to use a charcol base< nice dark color which is easy on imperfections....then apply your kandy, and clear.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 28 2005, 01:42 AM~3899967
> *If that's the look you're going for then have at it! Candies were made to go over a metallic base coat to achieve the depth candies are known for. Spraying candy over black leaves the car looking black with a little glow of color when the suns on it. Putting Ice Pearl under the candy on a black paint job would be a little loud for my taste. But like I said, if this is what you want then have at it.
> 
> With that said, why don't you tell him what you would do....
> *


kandies look just as good over non metallic bases or if not better!

your right about the black and the color not being visable, thats why ice, and pearls come into play in this area for the reason they clash and, and they do blend in very well thus giving us ghostly effect!


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Spraying anything that's even close to flake over a flat base coat can be very risky. In the sun it can look cool but in the shade it can look like specs of dirt. And yes this idea of ice pearl under a candy over black base coat can become a reality if he wants but I don't think that's the look he was going for.


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

then we should not assume...

Ulysses 2, what is it that you want?????????


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 28 2005, 01:54 AM~3900003
> *Spraying anything that's even close to flake over a flat base coat can be very risky. In the sun it can look cool but in the shade it can look like specs of dirt. And yes this idea of ice pearl under a candy over black base coat can become a reality if he wants but I don't think that's the look he was going for.
> *


in most cases yes...

he stated kandy which makes it ok


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Look, I'm not some 25 year old kid with enough time on my hands to leave over 1,000 posts on LayItLow. I'm a full time shop owner with over 40 cars and trucks being worked on right now. I didn't have to switch from painting cars to motorcycles because if you're the best at what you do then people will the pay the money bottem line! There are people on here who know who I am and what I have accomplished from best candy awards from LRM to best paint at the Oakland Roadster Show.

It probably doesn't matter what I say because you've obviously got more time than I do to argue. Next time I try and give some advice I'll e-mail you first to see if It's o.k.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

Youve both been very Helpful. Im not a painter but me and a freind of mine painted the car the first time and it turned out pretty good. I just dont want to jump into painting a candy yet so Im trying to use the black base to make something that looks good and thats not too easy to screw up. Also the car is black now and it looks good so I dont want to stray tooo far from that.


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 28 2005, 10:29 AM~3902082
> *Look, I'm not some 25 year old kid with enough time on my hands to leave over 1,000 posts on LayItLow. I'm a full time shop owner with over 40 cars and trucks being worked on right now. I didn't have to switch from painting cars to motorcycles because if you're the best at what you do then people will the pay the money bottem line! There are people on here who know who I am and what I have accomplished from best candy awards from LRM to best paint at the Oakland Roadster Show.
> 
> It probably doesn't matter what I say because you've obviously got more time than I do to argue. Next time I try and give some advice I'll e-mail you first to see if It's o.k.
> *


good guy to listen too. knows his paint. show bound is also helpful. all painters tend to like certain ways of doing things. lord knows how much i know about that. a lot of what is asked on here usually can be seen with some panel shoot outs. pick what you like the most AFTER you have something in front of you to look at. in this case seems like a preference disagreement rather then a technique issue. 


ps im still looking for Murano, i find it, but no one wants to come off it. i found lead based HOK pearls, but have no idea what they look like sprayed out. not going to buy it all up and not have the same results as the murano.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

With the Ice pearl would there even really need to use the candy. I want the pearl effect to be really noticable.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

The Ice pearl by itself would be very noticeable. I did a white BMW with white Ice pearl and it was loud but clean. Like Orange County 58 said, do some sprayouts, the combinations are endless.

Good Luck!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Hey TL any pics of the oriantal Blue on a black base?? I have a 68 Impala that I will be hooking up over the next year. I wanted something in blue and when you mention that combo, it caught my eye.....

Thanks
Alex


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

No, I don't have a pic right now, still waiting for the owner to finish putting the ride together. But when it's done I'll post a pic or two.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

its not true kandy if its not over silver or gold base.


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

Very true.


----------



## Ulysses 2 (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Sep 30 2005, 11:40 AM~3916514
> *its not true kandy if its not over silver or gold base.
> *


 Im not looking for a true candy


----------



## Laid Magazine (Jul 19, 2005)

It's pretty obvious you're not looking for a true candy man, I think he just wanted to make a statement.


----------



## LOWexpectations232 (Jan 7, 2005)

my bike with gol and black base.... hope it helps


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TraditionalLowriding_@Sep 30 2005, 09:46 AM~3916156
> *No, I don't have a pic right now, still waiting for the owner to finish putting the ride together. But when it's done I'll post a pic or two.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

id restate that to state, you dont have a true candy flake job unless its a silver or gold base. now with all the different flake colors, whos to say whats true or untrue


----------



## albarnett7 (12 mo ago)

Have a black Z06 Grand Sport looking for a experienced opinion I would like to keep the car looking black adding a a dark purple effect to the high sides in the sun as well certain angles at a glimpse would you recommend a burple kandy or a burple shimmering kandy base ?
Thanks Allan


----------



## candeshop (11 mo ago)

albarnett7 said:


> Have a black Z06 Grand Sport looking for a experienced opinion I would like to keep the car looking black adding a a dark purple effect to the high sides in the sun as well certain angles at a glimpse would you recommend a burple kandy or a burple shimmering kandy base ?
> Thanks Allan


 you're looking more for a pearl, adding a candy on top will definitely give you more purple. If you're going to go the candy route, you need a candy not candy base. Try the Plum Cande from Candeshop407.com


----------

